# Questions from Rhinestone newbie



## poker (May 27, 2009)

We ordered a dozen rhinestone heat transfers and found each transfer had imperfections. Imperfections like 2 or 3 stones that were out of place. Can I correct this by simply taking tweezers and putting it in place?

Next question, I have a Craft Robo Pro. How can I use this machine to make rhinestone templates? What do I need?

Last question, will rhinestones stick to plastisol ink?

Many thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can just use tweezers to move the stones into place  That is what I would do. 
I am not sure if the craft robo has the proper force to cut the template material, but I would test just to see how it goes. Hopefully someone that has done this will answer, as I cant really think of anyone using that cutter.

I have pressed the stones on Vinyl, Dtg print and many different fabrics. I would say again maybe doing a test to see how they hold up on plastitols. There have been members that have embellished their screen prints with rhinestones, just not sure if they have used plastitol inks with them.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Slight imperfections is common. It usually is neccessary to have to fix a few stones with tweezers.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Anyone familiar with software I can use to make a rhinestone template with my Craft Robo Pro cutter?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

unless I am mistaken, there is no software for templates using the craftrobo cutter...hopefully I am wrong and someone will correct me..


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually there is the ACS software that they are now selling with the drivers for the craft robo software. It can be found here Rhinestone Systems | Buy-ACS.com. Also if you have read any of Sandy M's posts, she has shown what can be done with the ACS software. She has posted some great examples of what it is capable of


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

BobbieLee is correct...this is new and I forgot about it... I think it was released last week and I failed to notice that the software was also for the craft robo....It can be yours for just $599 according to the website


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We ordered a dozen rhinestone heat transfers and found each transfer had imperfections. Imperfections like 2 or 3 stones that were out of place. Can I correct this by simply taking tweezers and putting it in place?


Thanks for posting this! I ordered some rhinestone transfers awhile back and there were a few stones out of place and wasn't sure if that was normal and what to do about it.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

We pressed first rhinestone shirt tonight. The look in my wife's eyes were those of a girl discovering the mall for the first time. I'm nervous. We pressed it on alternative apparel following the directions from the vendor. We will do the wash test tomorrow. I hope it holds together.

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

poker said:


> Anyone familiar with software I can use to make a rhinestone template with my Craft Robo Pro cutter?


You should be able to use CorelDraw for Craft Robo Pro. If you already have CorelDraw.


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I have press on plastiol with no problem. You may also want to check with DAS Rhinestone system. It may work with your cutter.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

poker said:


> Next question, I have a Craft Robo Pro. How can I use this machine to make rhinestone templates? What do I need?


Isn't the Craft Robo Pro the CE5000 series? The bigger ones? The Craft Robos are the littler cutter, correct? 

If so, Terry has done it. He has one of the CRP's. Here's a link:

Used Coreldraw and Hartco sandblast material. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625-20.html#post542942


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

No the craft robo pro is the smaller 15" cutter. The CE5000-40. The larger graphtec cutter is the CE5000-60 which is not any of the craft robo series, it is their more commercial unit compared to the craft robo pro.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, =), so the CE5000-40 is referred to as the "Craft Robo Pro" ... and the CE5000-60 is just called CE5000-60. I was never sure if it was just one was 15" and the other 24". Graphtec says the CE5000-40 and the CE5000-60 both have 300 grams downforce, and they both can cut maximum media thickness of 10ml (.25mm). So I wonder if it seems like CRP might be able to "possibly" handle it as well. 

Poker, I took a look and this girl is using a CRP and she said she was concerned with cutting template material and that her's did great: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t69578-2.html#post443194

Maybe you could follow up with her to ask how it's still going for her, or find others with your same model machine and see if they are also cutting the material without any issues. It's always helpful to find those who have gone before you. Hope you find some more peeps out there.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

poker said:


> We ordered a dozen rhinestone heat transfers and found each transfer had imperfections. Imperfections like 2 or 3 stones that were out of place. Can I correct this by simply taking tweezers and putting it in place?
> 
> Next question, I have a Craft Robo Pro. How can I use this machine to make rhinestone templates? What do I need?
> 
> ...


When ordering Rhinestone Transfers or Motifs, in shipping some stones or studs can be jiggled a bit in the shipping process. most of us incase the transfers in cardboard or something so there is not much shifting during shipment, but it may still occur.
Most tranfer makers will include some extra stones incase that would happen.
When your transfers arrive always examine them well, and look into the design and see if you can see some missing or laps areas between the stones, to set one into.. 
IF this is needed, lay it upside down, on the flat work surface and peel the backer white piece off.(non sticky part)
and place a Rhinestone or Rhinestud or nail head where it is needed, put backer white piece back on , flip back over
gently press with your hand to assure the stone is stuck in place.. 
I hope this helps
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, you can correct them by tweezers or move it by fingers. Don't forget to ask your supplier to prepare some loose stones for replacement next time because some stones will lose during the transportation.


----------

